# Bulking diet



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Just looking for a little help with my diet . I've recently come off a keto diet and got very low in bodyfat but am now looking to bulk up and put around 10-15 lbs of muscle over a year .

Stats are :

5ft10

195lbs (never been able to get over 200)

23 years old

Will be starting a test , tren cycle.

Training 4 years

Take a good multivitamin and do include 5 portions of fruit , veg a day

Diet is

Breakfast - 100 gram oats , 4 eggs , 30 gram whey protein

2 hours later - 100 gram brown rice , 1 tbsp olive oil , 200 gram chicken

2 hours later - 1 protein shake , 100 gram oats , 2 tbsp olive oil .

Train

Pwo- 500 ml lucozade , 50 gram whey protein

1 hour later - 100g Brown rice, 1 8oz steak , 1 tbsp olive oil

1-2 hours later 30 grams whey , 100 grams oats ,

Before bed - 300 gram cottage cheese.

Does that look like enough for me , do i need to be eating more ? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Seems ok but personally would take out one of the protein shake and oat meals and replace it with a proper solid meal.


----------



## MMM (Aug 7, 2010)

its a very good diet seems very clean


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I would have waxy maize starch postworkout instead of lucozade mate (better assimilated carb and probably cheaper).

Other than that looks good man. Good luck with it.

And perhaps eat 4 whole eggs instead of 30g whey & 100g oats before your cottage cheese?


----------



## robbo1845 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks good plan, I may have to adopt it as my eating is not up to scratch or nearly as clean. I don't weigh 195lb but weigh 176lb I'd like to reach 200lb overtime. Will this quantity suit me too?


----------

